# mandelbrot set on a 20 years old graphic calculator



## baaz (Dec 19, 2021)

hi! 
I recently managed to get this old sharp scientific calculator working 
and I coded mandelbrots fractal on it !






it's has a low iteration and it isn't really that high resolution but on this calculator with a few mhz cpu running a BASIC interpeter on top this is really the maximum quality you can get. It's also notable that this took all night to "render"  !
here's the code 
`sz=0.04

ClrG
DispG
Range -2,2,0.1,-2,2,0.1
mi=25
i=0
ca=-2
Label x
If ca = 2+sz Goto end
cb=-2
ca=ca+sz
Label y
cb=cb+sz
i=0
za=ca
zb=cb

Label b
i=i+1
za=za*za - zb*zb + ca
zb=2*za*zb + cb
If i>mi Goto bi
If za^2>4 Goto ab
If za^2>4 Goto bb
Goto b
Label bi
Plot ca,cb

Goto e
Label ab 
Goto e
Label bb 
Goto e
Label e
If cb=2+sz Goto x
Goto y
Label end
End`


----------



## eternal_noob (Dec 19, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## covacat (Dec 19, 2021)

does it run netbsd ?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 20, 2021)

Yeah but can it do this? 

`5318008`


----------



## baaz (Dec 21, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> Yeah but can it do this?
> 
> `5318008`


Syntax error *NOT AVAILABLE *

X‌D


----------

